# Slow Shutter Speeds



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Okay, this was one of the first few pictures I took with the ancient Olympus camera that I inherited from my dad when he got his new one... I didn't know how slow the shutter speed was on this thing, and the picture came out quite ugly...







Before my steady hands, I wasn't the best photographer; I'll admit to that much... But, I'll never really know what the heck my dad was doing... o.o;;

~SonicAdvDX


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 26, 2005)

i like those kind of pics anyways


----------

